# Linux libs on FreeBSD (ibm_db libdb2.so.1)



## Crooksey (Mar 15, 2012)

I have installed as per the ibmdocs for linux, and placed the required linux libs in /compat/linux/lib/.

But *I* get the import error:

```
>>> import ibm_db
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
ImportError: Shared object "libdb2.so.1" not found, required by "ibm_db.so"
```
If I place the file manually in /usr/lib or symlink it I get a read error:

```
>>> import ibm_db
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
ImportError: /usr/lib/libdb2.so.1: Undefined symbol "strcspn"
```
If anyone could help on this I would be forever grateful!

I have installed ibm_db and both ibm_db_sa without failure, I just think it*'*s more of an issue trying to use the linux app on FreeBSD.


----------

